# need some info on breeding RBP's



## Coolguy (Dec 28, 2004)

Im new to this site and i was wondering how to breed rbps. how big of a tank do u need? how big do the piranhas need to be? how do u know when they are ready to breed?]

thanks


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

If you need any help on breeding check out the Piranha Breeding Forum :rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Breeding Forum


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Read the articles from the information tab!!!!
Then if you have any questions ask


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you have any specific questions?


----------

